# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  ORIGIBOT, telepresence robot, Origin Robotics, Inc., Miami, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - originrobotics.com

youtube.com/@originroboticsinc.5621

facebook.com/OriginRobotics

twitter.com/OriginRobotics

Founder of Origin Robotics, Inc. - Richard Laboris 

"ORIGIBOT: Remote Telepresence Robot w Gripper" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

ORIGIBOT: World's most affordable Telepresence Robot with Arm & Gripper

Published on Feb 13, 2015




> ORIGIBOT is the world's first affordable telepresence robot with an articulated arm and gripper option. Connect from any device via secure connection. Not only do you get 2 way audio/video but also full control of its 5 degrees of movement!

----------


## Airicist

OrigiGrip dextrous underactuated robot gripper

Published on Jan 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ORIGIBOT carbon fiber advanced telepresence robot with arm & gripper

Published on Oct 26, 2018




> ORIGIBOT is the advanced telepresence robot made of carbon fiber and including an articulated arm and gripper.  Connect from any device via a secure connection.  Not only do you get 2 way audio/video but also full control of its 7 degrees of movement!

----------

